# Gun Shoppin'



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Used to be fun to drop some dollars at local shops, not so much now, I've been waiting for two plus months for a rifle that I basically sourced and paid a local dealer for that was in stock at the manufacturer. The current conditions allow them to have multiple irrelevant excuses. On a positive note I visited Mike's today and had the pleasure of dealing with Cody, smart and knowledgeable young man.


----------

